# Safari and wmode = transparent



## drustar (Jun 19, 2003)

Will they fix this bug on the final release of Safari? I sure hope so because when I make my swf movies transparent - only works on IE. I don't think I've tested it with any other browser besides Safari.


----------



## drustar (Jun 19, 2003)

damn it - no replies? hehe maybe this might help. open this link on ie and safari together. www.function-clothing.com/beta/sample.html


----------



## Ricky (Jun 19, 2003)

Nice .swf!    Might want to submit a bug report though.  I'll do so as well.  I would keep that URL up for a while so that when they get around to it they can see what's wrong.


----------



## profx (Jun 19, 2003)

i dont get it, whats the difference?

attached pic from ie and safari, i dont see any difference, is it really subtle or am i stupid?


----------



## drustar (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's the difference. I'm running on IE 5.2.3 by the way. The transparency also worked on 5.2.2.


----------



## profx (Jun 20, 2003)

my version of ie is 5.2.2, actally that is the first time i have loaded up ie since safari beta2

so why does the transparency not work for me?  Perhaps it is the flash plugin with issues...


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 20, 2003)

I get the same result as profx, with IE 5.2.2 (5010.1) and Flashplayer 6.

I've just tried it on the PC (WinXP Pro, IE 6.0.2600.0) and the transparency works fine there.

By the way, the PC is on a 56k dial-up modem, the Mac is 512k cable and the page renders quicker than either browser on the Mac.


----------



## drustar (Jun 23, 2003)

Now I tried it on v85 build of Safari and still no transparency. Did they not overlook this problem or bug? By the way, the link has been updated to http://www.function-clothing.com/beta


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi drustar, have you found out how to make this work yet?


----------



## drustar (Jul 7, 2003)

Lazzo, I have not found a way to make it work. I'm thinking either Flash Player 6 could use a new build or Safari gets a fix for v1.1.


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 8, 2003)

Back to animated gifs, then.

This isn't new; I've had this problem on and off for years. A bit of a penalty as anime gifs usually weigh a lot more than swfs and look ropey in comparison.


----------



## twister (Jul 8, 2003)

Not exactly on topic, but your flash movie is SO much slower in IE on my machine.   Love the idea though!!


----------



## drustar (Jul 22, 2003)

Oop, no more beta. The site is finally done. Sort of. www.function-clothing.com


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 22, 2003)

That looks good! nicely thought out. If only the transparency worked in Safari... still, I'd guess that the mojority of customers will be using IE.


----------

